
Elixir obsoletes Ruby, Erlang and Clojure in one go - reuven
https://medium.com/@qertoip/elixir-obsoletes-ruby-erlang-and-clojure-in-one-go-605329b7b9b4#.l8ykiv2va
======
fithisux
Not an Elixir user. I have investigated previously. Decided on Golang. But I
have to reconsider Elixir for some cases.

